# Rocky Point/Puerto Penasco MTB



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

Any one with first hand familiarity with any trails around there? I read something about a nature preserve called El Pinacate which is on the way there and has about 10 miles of trail. Any experience with that area or others? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

